
Cash Flow Management - jacquesm
http://pulseapp.com/
======
iamdave
User review:

I've used PulseApp now since maybe shortly after it ended beta and went public
and it's been a TREMENDOUS help. It's less of an accounting tool per se and
more of a forecasting tool. It's helped me greatly when I wanted to save money
for vacations and needed a very quick way to plug in all of my income and
expenses and see where I would be in three months.

And it's just good for general budgeting, especially since they recently added
a feature to add recurring items, and set their frequency rates. Before you
had to enter each income and expense manually as they happened.

I refer it to everyone.

------
antidaily
Looks nice. I'm interested. Design is very similar to
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/> though. C'mon, guys.

~~~
JangoSteve
You're kidding, right? The designs are both similarly generic (not a bad
thing). How could you possibly attribute a design like this to any one site?

------
mfalcon
It seems a very simple app, I like it. Some questions:

-Is it really useful?.

-What are the advantages comparing to apps like outright?

-Do you know any app like this one but Open Source?.

